# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Dennis James - 2003 Mr. Olympia Pre Contest Pics

## rruhl

Picture 1

----------


## rruhl

Picture 2

----------


## rruhl

Picture 3

----------


## rruhl

More pictures: http://www.dennis-james.com/Gallery/pc03mro.htm

----------


## saboudian

DJ always looks fantastic several weeks out, but when it comes down to the last 2 weeks it seems like he's never been able to get it down and comes in dissappointing shape, far less than his potential.

I'd like to see Atwoods pics right now, the ones from last year around this time were insane.

----------


## Huge Presser

That guy has sick vascularity and overall size. I don't think I've ever seen pecs that big on any bodybuilder... he surely does have insane mass, but Ruhl still takes the cake for being the king of overall mass.

Peace,
HP

----------


## Rsox1

hopefully this year he can get the pre contest prep down because i think he is the mr 5 week out olympia

----------


## TheDfromGC

just wanted to bump this, dj was just up at this bodybuilding competition in bellevelle, MI i went to. the guy is massive. he did a show for the audience in between the weight classes. he also told everybody there that he gaurantees he will be in the top 6 in this years mr olympia. we will have to wait and see.......

----------


## 50%Natural

Does he juiece? Unbelievable.

----------


## GetNBig

no and neither does any other pro.

----------


## Shredder

All I can say is awesome!!!!!! Damn with Chad on his side top three is locked!!!!!!

----------


## punk_bbuilder

Holy shit!! He is really ripped, I cant believe people actually get this big. Its weird meeting pro's...they tower over everything.

----------


## rruhl

11 days out

1

----------


## rruhl

11 days out

2

----------


## rruhl

11 days out

3

----------


## rruhl

11 days out

4

----------


## rruhl

11 days out

5

----------


## rruhl

More pictures...

1

----------


## rruhl

More pictures...

2

----------


## rruhl

More pictures...

3

----------


## LightWeightBaby

its always really interesting to see the transformation for sixteen weeks til comp. DJ looks real good this year

----------


## mc_line

> Does he juiece? Unbelievable.


of course he does.....and a lot

----------


## IBdmfkr

a two year old thread, and you respond to him juicing a lot. NO SHT

----------


## SPIKE

> a two year old thread, and you respond to him juicing a lot. NO SHT


  :LOL:

----------


## J.S.N.

> a two year old thread, and you respond to him juicing a lot. NO SHT


...and after all that he forgot to type +1

----------


## Kreatine_Kid

On a side not does anyone know if DJ has qualified for '05 olympia? There were only like three shows left and the O is in 2 weeks!

----------

